# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > सेक्‍स और संबंध >  ओपन सेक्स से समाज में फैल रहा है कैंसर

## xman

समाज में तेजी से आ रहे खुलेपन के कारण बढ़ रही सेक्स स्वछंदता एवं खुले सेक्स संबंधों के कारण किशोरों और युवकों में कैंसर का प्रकोप तेजी से फैल रहा है। उपभोक्तावाद और पश्चिमीकरण के कारण समाज में ओपन सेक्स कल्चर में तेजी आई है और ओपन सेक्स की वजह से समाज में कैंसर भी फैल रहा है।

----------


## xman

*​*•  इंटरनेट तथा फेसबुक जैसी सोशल नेटवर्किंग साइटों,  मोबाइल फोन, डिस्कोथिक, हुक्का पार्लरों एवं आधुनिक मॉल्स के कारण लड़के-लड़कियों के बीच असुरक्षित सेक्स संबंध तेजी से बढे़ हैं। विशेषज्ञों के अनुसार समाज में आ रहे खुलेपन के कारण युवा असुरक्षित सेक्स संबंध बनाने लगे है, जिसके कारण युवाओं में *एड्स* और कैंसर की बीमारी तेजी से फैल रही है।

----------


## xman

हमारे देश में हर साल करीब ढाई लाख युवा एवं किशोर ऐसे कैंसर के शिकार बनते हैं। हालांकि इनमें से अधिकतर *कैंसर* का इलाज संभव है। सेक्स संबंधों में अधिक सक्रिय महिलाओं और लड़कियों में ह्ययूमन पैपिलोमा वायरस (एचपीवी) संक्रमण होने का खतरा अधिक रहता है, जो गर्भाशय के कैंसर का मुख्य कारण है। हालांकि इसका निवारण और इलाज किया जा सकता है। गर्भाशय के कैंसर का पता पैप स्मीयर जांच से लगाया जा सकता है।

----------


## xman

हमारे देश में कई कारणों से किशोरों एवं युवाओं में कैंसर के मामले तेजी से बढ़ रहे हैं। ज्यायदातर 15 से 35 वर्ष के किशोर एवं युवक कैंसर से पीड़ित पाये जा रहे है। भारत की आबादी का 40 प्रतिशत हिस्सा यानी 4 करोड़ 65 लाख लोग इसी आयु वर्ग के हैं। बाल्यावस्था के कैंसर की तुलना में 15-35 वर्ष के युवाओं में कैंसर का प्रकोप लगभग आठ गुना अधिक है।

----------


## xman

•  विशेषज्ञों के अनुसार सेक्स संबंधों को लेकर खुलेपन का खामियाजा युवकों एवं किशोरों को भुगतना पड़ रहा है। अमेरिका में हुए एक सर्वे से चला है यहां हर चार में से एक किशोर लड़की किसी न किसी संक्रामक यौन रोग से पीड़ित हैं। ये रोग बाद में गर्भाशय के कैंसर, मुंह के कैंसर और बांझपन के कारण बन जाते हैं।

----------


## xman

•  आधुनिक समाज में महिलाओं में कम उम्र में ही *स्तन कैंसर* का प्रकोप बढ़ रहा है। इसके लिये किशोरावस्था में मोटापा, देर से शादी, करियर, शहरी तनाव,  देर से बच्चे का जन्म, बच्चे को स्तनपान नहीं कराना, कम उम्र में माहवारी की शुरुआत और देर से रजोनिवृति आदि प्रमुख रूप से जिम्मेदार है। बडे़ शहरों में 35-45 महिलाओं को स्तन कैंसर होता है, जबकि गांवों में प्रति एक लाख महिलाओं में नौ से 12 महिलाओं को स्तन कैंसर होता है।

----------


## xman

लड़कियों एवं महिलाओं में होने वाला सामान्य कैंसर अंडाशय का कैंसर है, जो सेक्स कोशिकाओं से होता है और इसका इलाज संभव है। इस कैंसर के इलाज के बाद सामान्य यौन जिंदगी और प्रजनन संभव है।

----------


## superidiotonline

अरे बाप रे.. अब सब 'क्लोज़ सेक्स' करें।

----------

